

Heinz QR porn code too saucy for ketchup customer - iamflimflam1
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-33200142

======
shiggerino
What does this have to do with QR codes? The result would have been the same
for an address printed on the label.

But it really shows their dedication to customer care when they decided to let
anyone trying to collect the promotion after it had ran out get a "Server not
found" error rather than a message explaining the problem. And then their
foresight for assuming nobody would register the domain afterwards.

